# 247.88355.00 worth it to repair?



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi All,


have a broken friction wheel and a gouged disk/plate (the one hitting the friction wheel)


is it worth it to have it repaired. not sure if i can tackle it myself so a home repair person will be called....


thanks


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

How old is the machine and it's condition? Most repair shops won't use old parts and get anywhere from $60 -$100 dollars and hour. Could be pricey if you don't do the work yourself.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The gouged disk may not be a problem. Post a picture and you'll get accurate feedback.

Replacing a friction disk is a scary daunting task but easy! Don't be scared unless you are a clutz with tools. It's greasy but easy. There are YouTube videos, Check out DonyBoy.


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks both.


JLawrence, the gouged plate needs to be replaced. if I leave it as is it's going to rip out the rubber on the friction wheel every time I use it. Best way to describe it is the rubber on the friction wheel came loose without me knowing and it kept rubbing against it.


I can replace the friction wheel myself. saw Donyboy's and others' video as well.


a sample pic link is attached. It's the plate below the friction wheel. imagine it gouged in a swirl pattern..





https://www.searspartsdirect.com/re...onary/carouselImage.img.jpg/1396455578067.jpg


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF ultrnoob. Looking at the parts list, it will cost you a minimum of $80 just for parts, although checking other parts suppliers may show cheaper prices. Having a shop do the repairs would probably be around $200?????


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks Grunt.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The 247 in your model number indicates the machine was made by MTD. As suggested, youtube has many videos on how to do the repairs yourself and save some money. Here is the parts list for your machine.


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/247883550/0247/1507200.html


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks again Grunt...can you pls confirm the Disc Assembly part is no. 656-04025A?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, the friction disc (metal plate) is 656-04025A. The friction wheel assembly is 684-04153C and the friction wheel rubber only is 935-04054.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not that hard to do. I did what looks to be the exact problem on my Troy/MTD and having a chewed up disc from the PO is why I ended up with it free.
It's not easy but without disassembly you can swap out that chewed drive plate. The smaller your hands are the better. Mine aren't that small and it was a pain getting back behind it.

I had a really hard time figuring out how that drive wheel was going to come out until I got the new part. Once you have the replacement part it's pretty self explanatory how you're going to get the old one out and the new in. I wasn't using any special tools and I did it out in the cold to boot (no space in the garage). There is just enough room to get a wrench back there for the 5/8" nut and pliers or vicegrip to gently hold the threaded stud.


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks Grunt.


thanks Kiss4aFrog. that's exactly how my plate looks like.


I'll try and give it a go.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I found the photo of the part. If you actually pulled that big red plate that pivots that the drive disc is attached to out you'd find the disc's stud has a slot for a screwdriver to hold it in place while you turn the nut to install or remove the nut.

Like I said, I did it in place and it's been holding up just fine 4-5 ? years later.

.


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks a lot


----------

